
Air India repatriation flight crash-lands, at least 17 killed - pseudolus
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-india-crash/air-india-repatriation-flight-crash-lands-at-least-17-killed-idUSKCN2532G1
======
ffpip
On the same day another tragedy happened in the same state.

[https://www.newindianexpress.com/states/kerala/2020/aug/07/f...](https://www.newindianexpress.com/states/kerala/2020/aug/07/five-
dead-80-feared-trapped-under-debris-after-massive-landslide-in-keralas-
munnar-2180307.HTML)

~~~
dmead
bad link

~~~
ffpip
Sorry. Keyboard automatically capitalized 'html'

[https://www.newindianexpress.com/states/kerala/2020/aug/07/1...](https://www.newindianexpress.com/states/kerala/2020/aug/07/17-dead-
more-than-75-feared-trapped-after-massive-landslide-in-keralas-munnar-pm-modi-
announces-rs-2-2180307.html)

